# Bug de l'application Pages



## cyanure (25 Janvier 2017)

Bonsoir,

j'étais en train de continuer le fichage d'un livre sur iPad  avec pages  et soudainement, en cliquant sur Document en haut  gauche pour revenir sur la page d'accueil, l'application bug et  tout ce que j'ai saisie pendant 30 minutes a disparu par magie. Evidemment pas de synchronisation avec le cloud donc c'est perdu...Mais ce problème est récurent, parfois ça bug et je perd tout heureusement le plus souvent c'est des petits paragraphes mais la c'était une page entière donc j'ai les nerfs! 

A quoi est du ce problème a votre avis? C'est un bug de l'appli? 

(Ô rage Ô désespoir..)


----------

